
Boss of Motorola Criticised by Apple's Jony Ive – Code Jar - tombell93
http://www.codejar.org/?p=283
======
smt88
I use a Moto X (1st gen) and iPhone 6 every day. I can't tell you the pleasure
I get from my Moto X. Obviously Google/Android have more to do with that than
Motorola, but it's still a rock-solid, fast, cheap, easy-to-hold device.

My iPhone 6, on the other hand, is an endless source of bugs and frustration.

In short: shut up, Jony Ive. Not everyone is like you. You can't dictate
taste.

